# Mr. Brownstones first buck w/pics



## Mr. Brownstone (Sep 22, 2007)

One of life's greatest pleasures is the satisfaction of doing something yourself. And so goes this story of my extended Wasatch Deer hunt.

Like most hunts, the preparation starts months in advance. I've known about a small natural spring for some years, and after trying my hand at archery last year I thought this would be the perfect time to try it out.

The hike begins in civilization and ends at the top of the world. A perfect trip to get the dogs in shape (and me too!)









As we worked our way up the mountain this little fella crossed our paths. 









And if ya' looked real hard you'd find one of these once in awhile. 









We weren't the only ones headed for water. 









Up and up we went. Taking a break.









But the work isn't just in the hiking&#8230;we needed to broaden the spring. Create an oasis in the harsh desert mountains. And we needed somewhere to cool down the drinks. The finished product.









After the spring was finished we decided to hang the stand.









The stands been hung&#8230;now we'd just have to wait for the season to start.

And it came with a vengeance. Fall was here.









An assassins view. Overlooking the Spring. The hunt was on.









After sitting in the treestand for several nights the moment finally came. Several bucks approached and after what seemed like an eternity they all finally conceded that it was safe. Boy what a mistake&#8230;it was a bad night for a drink.









After waiting a bit I crept down the tree to find the buck. But after searching for a few minutes, and because of the waning light, I decided to come back in the morning.

That evening was fraught with dreams of the buck getting away and nightmares of worse. It was a sleepless night.

Morning came, not soon enough. I picked up Zimmy (InvaderZim) and we headed for the hills.









After inspecting the hit site and finding little blood&#8230;the pursuit began. We painstakingly headed in the general directions the buck went. After only going about 100 yards we spotted something. A weight had been lifted.









And boy was I happy.









Fresh off his velvet. 









Now the work begins. But we were prepared with this fine custom knife.









In the process of cleaning the buck we found this. A liver shot.









All sacked up and ready to go.









So there ya have it. My first archery buck. A nice two by three taken on public land. 









Thanks for coming along.

Mr. Brownstone

(thanks Zimmy for the photos and the pack out)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Wonderful story and pictures. 

I really question your character for having Zim along though :wink: .


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

congrats. hope this is the first of many.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Well done. Not the story or the pics, but how I like my venison please. :mrgreen: Just kidding, great story and pics. Congrats.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Good job Chris!

How does it feel to get yer archery cherry popped?

You did it the right way too.

Congrats!

Tex


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Love it. Very nice!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

No giant "water pipe" for smoking "tabacco" I think that part of the story is missing???You guys have written some good stories, maybe if I can kill something soon, I will have to try my hand at it. Nice buck and great story!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job dude... thats very cool that you created your own ambush point. Its a good deer too... the picture with the greenery on the antlers is good work. Hell, the whole thing is nice.


----------



## Mr. Brownstone (Sep 22, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Good job Chris!
> 
> How does it feel to get yer archery cherry popped?
> 
> ...


It feels really good!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thats a realy nice buck there. congrats on geting him.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Yippie I aye............... good job, did you leave the drinks in the water hole? Maybe I will have to try that kind of bait.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't know how I missed this one Chris. Nice 8)


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*Ant Lion*

Nice ant lion pic tossed in. Few there are who know the cone of death!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Ant Lion*



threshershark said:


> Nice ant lion pic tossed in. Few there are who know the cone of death!


Sometimes its nice to look at the small things in life. Nice Buck by the way buddy!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats Chris! Good for you getting the first one down. I know you guys put in some hard pre-season work.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Kewl buck.

I just want to be the last guy to respond to every post today.


----------

